# Would love some feedback



## Newhavamama

I'm not comfortable with the drama this is causing,
The edit button is not giving me the option to delete this so I just felt it best to remove the breeders name. 
I like her and am not trying to create bad press for her.

Thanks,


Nicole


----------



## marlowe'sgirl

The website looks promising. I don't see any obvious red flags BUT the site is missing a lot of key information. You'll need to start a conversation with the breeder about health testing, the parents of the pups, etc, etc. If the breeder answers all of that satisfactorily and provides more info (see the how to choose a breeder sticky) -- go visit and see what the conditions are like yourself.


----------



## Newhavamama

I spoke with her for a little. I love that she is only and 1 1/2 away from me so I am able check her out which she was more than willing for me to do.

I plan on speaking with her again tomorrow and she is going to email me a copy of her contract. If everything looks good I will be able to visit and choose a puppy that I would get in a few weeks.


----------



## krandall

Newhavamama said:


> I spoke with her for a little. I love that she is only and 1 1/2 away from me so I am able check her out which she was more than willing for me to do.
> 
> I plan on speaking with her again tomorrow and she is going to email me a copy of her contract. If everything looks good I will be able to visit and choose a puppy that I would get in a few weeks.


Does she do all the proper health testing of the parents? (hips, elbows, patellas, heart, bile acid, CERF) and BAER testing on the puppies? A "vet check" is not enough. This is VERY important.


----------



## izzy's mom

If you would like to private message me I will tell you about my experience with this woman. It was NOT good.


----------



## RosieW

Found this on Google. Some very undesirable reviews, sadly:


Scary stuff if these reviews are true.


----------



## ItsMare

Those bad posts are not true. There are two sides to every story. I have tried over and over to get a hold of that website owner and they will not respond.


----------



## Newhavamama

I just wanted to post an update.
I did proceed with breeder.

I have to say that so far I am having a wonderful experience with her. My family and I went out to meet her and her husband. We saw both mothers of the two litters she currently has and saw the puppies. I can't wait to get my little one home in a few weeks.

I think sometimes their may be clashes in personality or misunderstandings but no one has ever said anything negative about the health of her puppies and that's why I chose to go with her.


----------



## krandall

Newhavamama said:


> I just wanted to post an update.
> I did proceed with...
> 
> I have to say that so far I am having a wonderful experience with her. My family and I went out to meet her and her husband. We saw both mothers of the two litters she currently has and saw the puppies. I can't wait to get my little one home in a few weeks.
> 
> I think sometimes their may be clashes in personality or misunderstandings but no one has ever said anything negative about the health of her puppies and that's why I chose to go with her.


Did you find out whether the parents are health tested? This is important. Many genetic health problems don't show up until after puppyhood. Because most are not "life threatening" they are rarely covered by the breeder's guarantee, and while NOT life threatening, they can be VERY expensive to fix.

Checking her out in person, and seeing the moms and pups is a great start on your research. But MAKE SURE that the proper testing has been done on the parents, and that the results have been registered with OFFA/CHIC. Otherwise, you're playing Russian Roulette. Not everyone loses, but if you're the one who does, it can be very costly. And the odds favor the house, not you.


----------



## Newhavamama

Yes, she does heath testing.



krandall said:


> Did you find out whether the parents are health tested? This is important. Many genetic health problems don't show up until after puppyhood. Because most are not "life threatening" they are rarely covered by the breeder's guarantee, and while NOT life threatening, they can be VERY expensive to fix.
> 
> Checking her out in person, and seeing the moms and pups is a great start on your research. But MAKE SURE that the proper testing has been done on the parents, and that the results have been registered with OFFA/CHIC. Otherwise, you're playing Russian Roulette. Not everyone loses, but if you're the one who does, it can be very costly. And the odds favor the house, not you.


----------



## krandall

Newhavamama said:


> Yes, she does heath testing.


OK! Great!!! We can't wait to hear more about your new pup! (and pictures, please!!! )


----------



## Newhavamama

My kids are so excited!!
I will be sure to post pics



krandall said:


> OK! Great!!! We can't wait to hear more about your new pup! (and pictures, please!!! )


----------



## izzy's mom

Good luck to you. I have been following her website for several
Months and find it peculiar that she always has at least two new litters available at all times.


----------



## izzy's mom

ItsMare said:


> Those bad posts are not true. There are two sides to every story. I have tried over and over to get a hold of that website owner and they will not respond.


Excuse me but my story IS true. I WAS there and had an absolutely horrible experience.


----------



## jillnors2

Izzy, thanks for telling us about your experience. It's very helpful.


----------



## watelu

*So many red flags!*

We've been looking for a Havanese puppy and I have contacted several breeders. We visited this woman and there were too many red flags for us to proceed with getting a puppy. The most concerning red flag was that they say they do health testing, but they offer no proof. She was very agitated that I even asked, which I don't think is an unreasonable question. They may indeed test all of their dogs so I don't see why it's a problem to have a copy on-hand, even if you don't want it on-line. The excuse of "it's just extra paperwork" didn't fly with me.

The puppies were beautiful, looked very healthy, and were very playful, but we decided that for $1600 we would rather pay a bit more to know that our puppy's parents have been tested and have records available to us. The day after our visit I wrote her a friendly e-mail thanking her for letting us visit her home and meet her puppies. I explained that we were not going to proceed because she wouldn't provide anything letting us know the parents had been tested. I cannot tell you how hard it was to turn down such adorable puppies! Her response was unprofessional, rather nasty, and a personal attack, which was totally uncalled for. I am very glad that we are now proceeding with another breeder that health tests and has been nothing but friendly and professional. Hopefully we'll be able to bring a puppy home soon!


----------



## krandall

watelu said:


> We've been looking for a Havanese puppy and I have contacted several breeders. We visited this woman and there were too many red flags for us to proceed with getting a puppy. The most concerning red flag was that they say they do health testing, but they offer no proof. She was very agitated that I even asked, which I don't think is an unreasonable question. They may indeed test all of their dogs so I don't see why it's a problem to have a copy on-hand, even if you don't want it on-line. The excuse of "it's just extra paperwork" didn't fly with me.
> 
> The puppies were beautiful, looked very healthy, and were very playful, but we decided that for $1600 we would rather pay a bit more to know that our puppy's parents have been tested and have records available to us. The day after our visit I wrote her a friendly e-mail thanking her for letting us visit her home and meet her puppies. I explained that we were not going to proceed because she wouldn't provide anything letting us know the parents had been tested. I cannot tell you how hard it was to turn down such adorable puppies! Her response was unprofessional, rather nasty, and a personal attack, which was totally uncalled for. I am very glad that we are now proceeding with another breeder that health tests and has been nothing but friendly and professional. Hopefully we'll be able to bring a puppy home soon!


I think you made a good decision. You need to feel comfortable with the breeder and with the information the provide to you.


----------



## catmscott

I have to say I had a terrible experience with her. I went to her home to pick out a puppy in April of this year with my three children. The first thing I noticed was that her breath smelled of alcohol at 11 in the morning. After introducing me to the puppies and their parents (who were all gorgeous), she changed the price that we had agreed upon. When I questioned her on this she became very defensive and called her husband to see what to do. I ended up getting the puppies at the agreed upon price, and gave her all the cash I had in my wallet just to get out of her house without a scene in front of my and her children. I am now having a problem getting the pups registration papers from her. She claims to have had a fire in her house but can not tell me if the papers were destroyed or not. I have gotten the akc involved as I am starting to doubt these pups were ever registered. In short, I would not contact this breeder- the pups are beautiful but she does not seem honest and does not honor her contracts. Note that there are no prices on her website.


----------



## Suzi

I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------

